# Bay Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok, six of us go out to worry some convict bass. Capt Greg Buckner is piloting the Fin Finder with up to 16 light tackle rods out. Made my spider rigging look tame compared to this... Pretty cool if you ask me. 
First up is always the youngest and prettiest.. Amy fights it in.
Smile









Next up is Young Bob at 70 something years young.









Pax gets one.









Ya thats me 









Steve gets one..nice one









Amy again....Tell me you see the fish right?









This time I get a lamprey as a bonus..









Fran hooks up ... nice fish too...









Daryl the camera is this way.. Dang









Greg and his mate where great and you should get on his booking now while there are still some openings. 
(301) 873-1327

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job guys. Way to go.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW!! Banner day, nice work out there!!


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

that's awesome! i can't wait till opening day. have a trip booked.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG Nice:fishing:
Yeah I did see the fish but then I'm an old croaker. 
Yeah Amy is a pretty one and knows how to catch fish and she's gona be good catch for a lucky guy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like a great trip...good job...


----------

